# Any idea if this is mids or highs?



## JL89 (Nov 2, 2012)

I got this from a guy that said its high grade. Its doesnt smell very strong, but i havent found any seeds. I just hope I didnt get ripped off.View attachment 2395622 Opinions?


----------



## Pandrilby (Nov 2, 2012)

It's hard to tell. I've had crappy looking dark weed that was awesome. And I just got a bag last week that smelled amazing but literally almost did nothing. Looks mids to me. But smoking it would be the only way to know for sure.


----------



## hsfkush (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks can be very deceiving as Pandrilby pointed out. I got sold some Geforce and I took one look at it and said, "Do I look like a mug?"he made a joint and passed it to me and just watched me sink into the couch, needless to say, I took him up on his offer and it was well worth the money.


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, it looks like some High's but there's only one way to find out. 

I'd smoke a fairly small bowl to test it out. It it's some Highs, you'll feel a nice buzz coming on. If it's anything less you probably won't feel anything out of the ordinary. As far as the smell goes, maybe it's from an older supply ? With age I've noticed weed loses it's aroma fast.


----------



## echlectica (Nov 8, 2012)

I've grown a lot of strains that were super potent but just didn't have much for smell or taste. In fact I currently have Durban Poison going and so phenos of that that have a rather shitty taste but it gets you ripped, I think thats why they call it Poison.


----------

